# [LE] Lady Lake Police K9 Unit shows off skills for elementary school ... - Villages D



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://www.thevillagesdailysun.com/articles/2008/05/22/news/news01.txt&cid=0&ei=tHc1SP7IEYuM8QT35oi6Bg&usg=AFrqEzdHce7f1W_rygU-ES4bPbsHssPzkg">Lady Lake Police <b>K9</b> Unit shows off skills for elementary school <b>...</b></a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Villages Daily Sun, FL -</font> <nobr>16 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>By RACHEL KATZ, DAILY SUN LADY LAKE — As the German shepherd bore down on Sgt. Greg House’s arm, little Jackee Zimmerman could not help but giggle. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

